# Serrasalmus (?)



## AngryRhom (Dec 2, 2012)

i got a this Serrasalmus a while ago!

he is around 3 inches

what do you think?

My link
My link


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Short reply, just to avoid a topic remaining unanswered









As I explained topicstarter, I'm carefull at the moment with specimen like this.
The last couple of years I've seen a lot of specimen being identified as S.serrulatus, of which I did have my doubt.
Also the last couple of months, several specimen showed up that are believed to be the new species, that we'll have to await the description of.

Another thing to be kept in mind, is that Hubert used several specimen of S.hollandi in his description of S.odyssei.
S.hollandi is a doubtful species, nevertheless this new species could very well be what he was looking at.

So untill the new descriptions are there, I'm not gonna guess on ánything that looks like serrulatus or hollandi.

I hope the new description will not only provide ID keys to the species itself, but also ID keys to differentiate it from both S.serrulatus and S.hollandi.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice little fella..


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Seen some more pics of it by PM.
S.rhombeus.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

looks exactly like my Sanchezi??

kane


----------

